# 1941 Schwinn Excelsior DX



## jockwalker (Oct 19, 2011)

I just pulled my fathers 1941 Schwinn out of the upstairs closet and decided to find out exactly what was there and what it needed. After emailing Aaron of Vintage schwinn, I was told of the model and year. This bike does not have a rear rack and he said it was supposed to have one. My father does not remember it ever having one and he got the bike new as a 14 year old. Were there any sold without the rear rack? It also has the EA torpedo headlight but is missing the lense and what it attaches to. I suppose they can be found on ebay. It also has Davis Deluxe blackwall tires in pretty good shape. I would prefer whitewalls if they can still be found. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 19, 2011)

Sweeet ride! That looks all original. The bike could of been sold without a rack, very possible. For reference see attachment. Of course, pictured is the top o' the line model with all the extras (almost). I would suggest a thorough cleaning and regreasing. The light can be found as mentioned. I assume you will keep it! I have the same bike.
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1941_cc_008_009.html


----------



## jockwalker (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks. Did your bike come without the rear rack?


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 19, 2011)

I have got a Rear Rack on it now. Those racks are kinda hard to find. What did your Dad say to do with the bike? Can he still ride? You need a snapshot from when he was a boy and now.


----------



## jockwalker (Oct 19, 2011)

He might be able to. Pop's 85 now. He has no pics of him on the bike when he was a kid. But, you did give me a good idea. I am going to take the bike over to his house and take a picture of him on it. He will probably give riding it a shot.


----------



## robertc (Oct 19, 2011)

jockwalker,

Having a photo of your dad on his bike even today would be wonderful. If you could find one of him as a kid on that bike would be priceless. Great bike and great memories. I found a rack for my 1947 Schwinn Majestic restore at a flea market for $4. I bought the rack before I aquired the bike. My two cents worth, if your dad said it never had a rack, I would clean and polish that old boy up and keep it as is.


----------



## Xcelsior (Oct 19, 2011)

*light*

the light is a three ribbed DELTA torpedo... you are missing the bulb holder/reflector piece, the lens and bezel.  some bezels had the lens attached and some did not. those lights can be found complete for around 30.00 to 80.00 or more depending on condition.  the seat may have also been changed at some point.  it would have most likely had a short spring mesinger b1 in either leather cover or oil cloth cover.  nice condition bike though!


----------



## jockwalker (Oct 20, 2011)

Pop said the seat is original. It has been in storage since the late 40's- early 50's. Thanks for all the replies....keep em comin!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Oct 20, 2011)

*DX*

Sweet bike. I agree with concerns on the saddle. Its always tough when dealing with old Original owners, remember they walked up hill BOTH WAYS to school and back. my dad would sware up and down over something being the way he remembered only to be proven wrong by an old photo. BUT with that being said, who cares, go with what you like and that seat matches the condition of the bike.  if you do want to go with a rack make sure you get a correct prewar (longer braces and thinner neck) and NOT a postwar. The real reason I am writing is to suggest NOT going with WW tires they never look right on painted rims....cream colored rims Super White tires...yuck. NIce bike that would bring around a grand on the market....


----------



## Mercury37 (Oct 20, 2011)

Geat looking ride.  Was trying to set one up and wondering what rear hub is used on that particular bike.


----------



## jockwalker (Oct 21, 2011)

It is a Lobdell seat. You guys know your bikes and parts so I am definitely not the person to dispute the correct seat for this bike. I can only go on his memory. He only rode the bike for 7 years or so before it was put away. They were dirt poor back then in the hills of Tennessee and couldn't afford another seat if they they needed one. But with that said...it was a long time ago. What seat is correct with this bike?  Also, if you guys know how to take a Delta Standard Torpedo apart, please let me know the safest way to do it. Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## jockwalker (Oct 26, 2011)

Pics of Pop on his old bike


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 26, 2011)

Priceless!!!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 26, 2011)

Definately classic! Now find an old pic of him as a kid on it! Is Dad excited about this unearthing of his bike?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 26, 2011)

*Great to see your Dad on his bicycle -- very cool*

I have a 41 Excelsior DX just like that -- to the T -- except your Dad is not riding it -- only difference is mine has the rear rack -- good to see another in great original condition -- thanks for sharing


----------



## jockwalker (Oct 26, 2011)

He said there are no pics of him on it as a kid. That would have been pretty cool.


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 26, 2011)

That's cooler than cool.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 26, 2011)

That's outstanding!!!  I have a '41 original in about 9.5 condition with a Northwest Patrol badge, I'll post pics this week!!!


----------



## robertc (Oct 27, 2011)

Fantastic photo with your dad on his bike. You will cherish that photo more than you will ever know in the future.  My mother died in 1974 and my brother recently found a photo of my mother seating on a girls 20” muscle bike. Now that is “priceless” in my book.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Oct 27, 2011)

*Made me smile*

Your dad is adorable and I love that you got pictures of him on his old bike. I've said this before and it still holds true for me. There's nothing like making new memories on old bicycles


----------



## jockwalker (Oct 27, 2011)

He really got a kick out of sitting on the old bike. He rode it for a while with me spotting him. Thanks for all the great comments. From what I have seen on the forum, there are a bunch of good folks that are posting.


----------

